# made my first petsilk order



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I have been wanting to order some, and finally broke down and took the plunge...









This is what I got...

No Rinse Shampoo 4 oz 

Autumn Clean Scent Set - Shampoo + Conditioner + Cologne + Liquid Silk ($19.95) (I thought this was a GREAT deal with the free cologne and Liquid Silk!!!!) And if I read correctly, the shampoo and stuff is supposed to be diluted 16:1??? Is that right?
#1 All Systems Super Whitening Gel (this is new stuff...supposedly leave on for 15 minutes and helps remove tear stains and other stuff.

Anyone else use these same particular items and like them? I can't wait...


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Yes I use Petsilk and love it. I bought the Moisturizing shampoo and conditioner and the Silk Strengthening rinse. I also bought the #1 All Systems whitening gel--but it doesn't work that I can tell. What does work very well is the Petsilk White Light Stain Remover, doesn't do magic, but you can definitely tell that the fur is brighter. I love the colognes! I bought a set of 4 that were on special, the Baby Boy, Baby Girl, Prince, and Princess, and I love them all. Light and not too sweet (Baby Boy is very powdery smelling and sweeter than the others), and I hate cologne and perfume--I like these. I am tempted to buy other scents and try them out. 
Let me know if you like the clean scent, I almost out of shampoo again and want to try other ones they have. And yes you do dilute them, Pet Edge sells some great bottles cheap that have the dilution measures on them--makes it easy.
Quincymom
PS The Topknot Gel is great too.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks for the reply, although I am very distressed that you say the whitening gel doesn't work <_< That is what I really wanted more than anything else. It seemed to be the perfect thing...with the glycerin in it too...I thought it would help keep it from drying out his face hair so much like the peroxide does... -_- 
I really debated over the gel or the white light...but thought the ingredients in the gel were more "conditioning"-
I bought mine from the MJM Website. They have a huge selection of products... it was really hard to decide! But, when I saw the fall special with the shampoo/rinse/cologne/liquid silk-AND you dilute them...I just thought that was the one I needed. It said that the clean scent was their best seller or favorite scent-
I am looking forward to getting them. I have not heard anyone say they were really disappointed in their products.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Nov 3 2004, 05:48 AM
> *Thanks for the reply, although I am very distressed that you say the whitening gel doesn't work <_< That is what I really wanted more than anything else.  It seemed to be the perfect thing...with the glycerin in it too...I thought it would help keep it from drying out his face hair so much like the peroxide does... -_-
> I really debated over the gel or the white light...but thought the ingredients in the gel were more "conditioning"*


You never know. It might work for you. And if it doesn't work, maybe you can put the MOM mixure on your baby, and then put the whitening gel over it since it has more conditioner in it. Let us know when you use it







.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Nov 2 2004, 11:17 PM
> *I have been wanting to order some, and finally broke down and took the plunge...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Please let us know if the whitening gel works for you, and yes you got a good deal on the set!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I would like to find a bottle like this for diluting: Vellus Measuring Bottle

I might check at Sally's and see if they have something like it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, Sally's has tons of bottles for mixing and diluting. I don't use shampoo or conditioner straight from the bottle as I find it's much easier to use the squirt bottles from Sally's. I use a laundry marker to label everything.

I also get my mesh papers for topknots there.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@Nov 3 2004, 03:52 AM
> *Let me know if you like the clean scent, I almost out of shampoo again and want to try other ones they have. <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14576*


[/QUOTE]



The clean scent is YUMMY!!!! I may try the cologne on!!!!







Just kidding!!! But it does smell good!!!
Actually it all smells wonderful! The liquid silk smelled great too, as well as the no rinse shampoo!!!

I put some of the whitening gel on him. I just applied a little with a q-tip..it said you could leave it on...so I am going to leave it and wash it off after church...his stains weren't really bad on his eyes anyway...not right now...I tried a different regimen and it seems to be working...or it is just coincidence...
at night I am using the peroxide-in the mornings I put a tiny bit of the Desitin on there...this week his stains have been very minimal...not even very wet...so I guess the Desitin does help with that..


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Nov 10 2004, 06:49 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The clean scent is YUMMY!!!! I may try the cologne on!!!!







Just kidding!!! But it does smell good!!!
Actually it all smells wonderful! The liquid silk smelled great too, as well as the no rinse shampoo!!!

I put some of the whitening gel on him. I just applied a little with a q-tip..it said you could leave it on...so I am going to leave it and wash it off after church...his stains weren't really bad on his eyes anyway...not right now...I tried a different regimen and it seems to be working...or it is just coincidence...
at night I am using the peroxide-in the mornings I put a tiny bit of the Desitin on there...this week his stains have been very minimal...not even very wet...so I guess the Desitin does help with that..








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15865
[/B][/QUOTE]

I understand why the desitin would work..creating a moisture barrier and a little white color as well. It wouls be difficult to get out though...not particularly water soluble. I do have a suggestion tho...a little mineral oil with loosen it enough to wash out with a little baby shampoo and water. I have used the white coverup type make up (biogroom makes a good one) and tho I used it sparingly..the stuff stuck like glue until I realized mineral oil would act as a moisturizer and a dissolvent.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vita+Nov 10 2004, 09:44 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I understand why the desitin would work..creating a moisture barrier and a little white color as well. It wouls be difficult to get out though...not particularly water soluble. I do have a suggestion tho...a little mineral oil with loosen it enough to wash out with a little baby shampoo and water. I have used the white coverup type make up (biogroom makes a good one) and tho I used it sparingly..the stuff stuck like glue until I realized mineral oil would act as a moisturizer and a dissolvent.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15917
[/B][/QUOTE]









Hadn't really had problems with getting the Desitin out yet-I guess I put it on SO lightly-and then at night I comb the hair and dab some peroxide on...but if it starts to get globby, the mineral oil is a great tip!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2004)

There are 2 kinds of desitin..one is a lot "lighter" than the other and that would be less of a problem..I am a babysitting gramma so even though I am 55 (and till some lady gave birth to twins in NYC yesterday AT THE AGE OF 57) I am pretty current on baby paraphenellia and baby products. I use kolestral under the eye to conceal some of the tear staining and it acts as a moisturizer as well..that is pretty easy to wash out with baby shampoo and water.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vita_@Nov 11 2004, 01:15 AM
> *There are 2 kinds of desitin..one is a lot "lighter" than the other and that would be less of a problem..I am a babysitting gramma so even though I am 55 (and till some lady gave birth to twins in NYC yesterday AT THE AGE OF 57) I am pretty current on baby paraphenellia and baby products. I use kolestral under the eye to conceal some of the tear staining and it acts as a moisturizer as well..that is pretty easy to wash out with baby shampoo and water.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15948*


*

Gee I am tired..meant to complete that thought..I thought I was too old to have a baby till this woman gave birth to twins..was what I meant to say.*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Nov 11 2004, 12:25 AM
> *What is Desitin?
> 
> I am always looking for something to help with the tearstaining
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15950*


[/QUOTE]

The diaper rash cream used on skin kids' butts...








But I got the generic Walmart brand. It is really thick-so for this purpose, a little goes a LONG way. This tube will last me forever-literally-it will probably go out of date before it is even half way used up. I put just a tiny bit on either end of a q-tip and rub it from just under the corner of his eyes and down where the tears usually wet his hair. Then I take an old toothbrush and brush it in once or twice. Like I said, something seems to be working this week. His eyes look great.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vita_@Nov 11 2004, 12:15 AM
> *There are 2 kinds of desitin..one is a lot "lighter" than the other and that would be less of a problem..I am a babysitting gramma so even though I am 55 (and till some lady gave birth to twins in NYC yesterday AT THE AGE OF 57) I am pretty current on baby paraphenellia and baby products. I use kolestral under the eye to conceal some of the tear staining and it acts as a moisturizer as well..that is pretty easy to wash out with baby shampoo and water.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15948*


[/QUOTE]


What is Kolestral? Sounds familiar-but I don't know.
I chose the thicker Desitin b/c I remembered from my skin kids how thick it was-and IMHO, it was better than the creamy stuff. It stuck on their butts so it really kept working through messy/wet diapers. I felt that its moisture protection for the tearing purpose would be better, but who knows?! Also, the creamy one doesn't come in Walmart brand..


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2004)

Kolestral is a product for moisturizing human hair. It is a white cream...for people the concept is to rub it in and wash it out. For the dogs...a dab under the eye will moisturize and provide a barrier gainst the tears staining the hair. It is a tried and true product used by many Maltese owners.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Butt Paste?!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Nov 11 2004, 12:05 PM
> *LOL Butt Paste LOL  It still cracks me up!  I won't even go into what it souds like you are supposed to use it for!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

*HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA *
































































































































I was about to say that Butt Paste is a weird name BUT at least you know exactly what it's for but apparently some people DONT! LOL


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2004)

Checked the butt paste out..sounds like similar product...the zinc oxide is main ingredient in both..cant imagine u would do any damage if you try it..keep out of eyes tho..


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vita_@Nov 11 2004, 10:47 AM
> *Kolestral is a product for moisturizing human hair. It is a white cream...for people the concept is to rub it in and wash it out. For the dogs...a dab under the eye will moisturize and provide a barrier gainst the tears staining the hair. It is a tried and true product used by many Maltese owners.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15985*


[/QUOTE]


Where do you get that!? I like the moisturizing idea!!!!  



> I swear it is a real product.  I ordered a bunch of it off the Internet and gave it to friends as a gag gift.
> 
> Here is the link:Butt Paste
> 
> ...


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Has anyone used the MOM treatment for the tear stains? And if so, does it work? I also use the Petsilk and it smells wonderful and brushing ZsaZsa is alot easier with out the tangles.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, I placed an order at Pet Edge for Pet Silk products and they arrived today. I got the Liquid Silk. I do not recommend it at all for Malts with short-ish hair. This is the same product that I use on my own hair to smooth it.... Lots of different companies make it. This stuff even smells like the stuff I use for myself. (I don't care for the smell). It is like a silicone and I could see running it through very, very long hair on a Malt but it just makes short hair greasy. 

I also got the rinseless shampoo, moisturing shampoo and some combs and brushes. The moisturing creme rinse was on back order. I hope I like the other products better than I like the Liquid Silk.....


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I gave Brinkley his first bath in the Petsilk tonight...and I can really tell a difference!! I liked the liquid silk better putting it on the wet hair, than I did when I put it on dry. I noticed that you really have to be careful how much you put on when they are dry!
He smells wonderful!!! The clean scent smells SO good...not like "doggy shampoo".
I used the shampoo/conditioner/liquid silk and then also added some of my Biolage milk spray too! He is SO soft and fluffy!!! I just wanna keep cuddling him-he smells SO good!!!!!!!!!!








Petsilk fan here!!!!!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I use petsilk shampoo, conditioner, and leave in conditioner on Cloud earlier. He's sleeping on the bed tonite! LOL.

zsazsasmom-I use the MOM mixture, but it'll never get everything off completely. I still like it though.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Nov 13 2004, 09:49 AM
> *Crap.  I hate every single one of you people.  All this raving about petsilk.  Now I have to go and order some.  It's ALL YOUR FAULT!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I ordered it from MJM. I was shipped really quickly! The bad part is that there is SO much to choose from!!!! I did get the autumn special though...and for 20 bucks it was an awesome deal!!!! The clean scent cologne really tops it all off!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catchers Mom_@Nov 12 2004, 06:41 PM
> *Well, I placed an order at Pet Edge for Pet Silk products and they arrived today. I got the Liquid Silk. I do not recommend it at all for Malts with short-ish hair. This is the same product that I use on my own hair to smooth it.... Lots of different companies make it. This stuff even smells like the stuff I use for myself. (I don't care for the smell). It is like a silicone and I could see running it through very, very long hair on a Malt but it just makes short hair greasy.
> 
> I also got the rinseless shampoo, moisturing shampoo and some combs and brushes. The moisturing creme rinse was on back order. I hope I like the other products better than I like the Liquid Silk.....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16194*


[/QUOTE]

I have been using the liquid silk on Lexi since April and love it. For most of that time she has hard short hair. The trick is to use a very small about. Less than a dime size and then rub your hands together and then rub your hands over the furbaby.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Nov 13 2004, 10:05 AM
> *Jeesh tlunn, it's after midnight here and I should be going to bed and now you have me checking that website with my credit card right next to me.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
















Let me know what you pick out and if you like it...


----------

